# !!~~Calling all APRIL 2007 babies and mamas~~It's August~~!!



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't see a thread started yet... Probably because we are all either chasing our little ones or at their beck and call!

We are packing. It isn't fun. Abby is into everything. Her favorite pastime is to untape taped boxes. Then when I stop her, she runs over to mess up whatever it was I was doing before I left to stop her.

And I still think she is teething.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet is a pickle today! Mommyeee, mommyeee, mommyeee is all I hear today. It must be teething, it just isn't like her to be so clingy.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i have an annoying teether too...everytime i sit down, he wants to nurse!







: that's not like him either.

packing sounds yucky--especially with a little one setting you back. i bet zenon would just unload everything that i load.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

We're finally teething again here, too! These babies all log on in the middle of the night to coordinate milestones and teething I guess!

Sophie napped for over three hours this afternoon. That's what I get for her actually being asleep by 9pm last night, I guess! She's been really picky in her high chair today and yesterday, but now she's gleefully eating frozen corn off the computer table!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Romi is teething too, so add me to the club!! But ever since I gave up on reducing night feedings, I've had a better time. She'll nurse 2-3 times a night still, but it's better than letting her shriek in Nico's arms for 30 minutes..

We rode our bikes to this cool park earlier this evening and she was adorable!! She was on my bike and saying "papa" over and over and when Nico would ride up besides me, she'd point at him and shriek "papaaaaa!!!" and would giggle. It was so adorable.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I posted this in Family Bed & Nighttime Parenting a few days ago:
_
Bedtime is great but then she's UP for hours!
Just look at what time I am posting this! [It was 3:12 a.m.]

DD goes to sleep easily and pretty quickly by me nursing her to sleep. She will sleep alone for about 3 hours, but then she either wakes up to nurse and then goes back to sleep or she is awake then. If she does nurse back to sleep, at her next waking (another hour or so later), she wants to be up. She will not nurse or otherwise be soothed to sleep.

She often is hungry, but even after I feed her, she still wants to be up, often for 2-4 hours. I try keeping lights and stimulation low, but it really doesn't matter.

Last night she woke up around the time we came to bed (she goes to sleep on her mattress on our bedroom floor and comes to our bed at some point during the night) which was around 10:30. She would not go back to sleep so I brought her downstairs. We were up until nearly 3, which means I didn't get to sleep for the night until then. Then she was up around 8. Napped for about 15 minutes in the car in the afternoon.

Tonight she went to bed at 7:30, slept until 11 or so (which was great, except I didn't fall asleep until after 10). I nursed her back to sleep and then she woke up at 2. Now here we are an hour later. She is laying next to me on the floor, playing with some toys. She doesn't seem the least bit sleepy and I don't know when she will.

*sigh*

She is 15 months, but (physically) developmentally is about 6 months so she can't sit up or crawl. I want to sleep. I don't know why she must be up for so long in the night. I don't know of any way to get her to want to stay in bed. She will not play on her mattress alone while I sleep. I have to be with her at all times and I can't sleep on the floor, so I just lay there getting more and more frustrated and upset.

I have an 8 y.o. who was a terrible sleeper, but now sleeps like the dead. I know this will pass. But DS was never up for hours like this in the night. I just don't know what is up with this and how to make it stop! She eats dinner before bedtime so she's full enough, and like I said, does great for the first part of the night. But I just can't stand this middle of the night business!_

So that's what we have been up to.







: Actually, P went to sleep two nights ago without nursing and without me. DH just rocked her until she went to sleep and put her down.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

No teething here! (crossed fingers) I'll happily avoid that club for awhile.

Tomorrow my brother is getting married. There are 5 kids under 4 in the wedding- which is outside on a rock cliff- so it should be interesting. Evangeline and her cousin 5 mos older are flower girls, and they are wearing glorified, halter-style tutus. It's hilarious. Axel is a ring bearer. It's going to be fun and stressful.

Hopefully tonight is good! (for everyone!)


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I posted this in Family Bed & Nighttime Parenting a few days ago:

_Bedtime is great but then she's UP for hours!_
_Just look at what time I am posting this! [It was 3:12 a.m.]_

.


Oh mama- hugs! that must be so hard on you! how long has she been at this?
I don't really have much to offer- except I would be a wreck if I was you.







Can you put her down any later? Evangeline doesn't really go down until 9 or 10. It might get a couple more hours in??? I hope you get some rest soon!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh mama- hugs! that must be so hard on you! how long has she been at this?
I don't really have much to offer- except I would be a wreck if I was you.







Can you put her down any later? Evangeline doesn't really go down until 9 or 10. It might get a couple more hours in??? I hope you get some rest soon!

Thanks, Queen. I am a bit of a wreck, actually. I am exhausted, but when I go to bed I can't sleep because 1) I feel pressure to get to sleep immediately so I can get some sleep in before she wakes up (which, of course, has the opposite effect), and 2) I am anticipating her waking up. The only thing that keeps me going is that my thyroid med dosage is too high right now, so it keeps me functioning. Otherwise, I would be a bigger mess than I am. Unfortunately what time she goes to bed doesn't seem to matter.

She has been at this for going on 2 weeks now. Thank goodness I don't work outside the home and thank goodness DS is old enough to take care of himself so I can sleep in (when DD allows me to).

I just looked at the time and realized that I should get to bed. She will be up before too long. Nitey-nite.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi everyone!! its August! Caroline just turned 15 months old! she has all her teeth, some aren't all the way threw but they are all there! she is still saying same old words not much new. she has her check up next week, i can't wait to see how tall she is! i think she is 21 lbs. she gets IN TO EVERYTHING! i knew they did her being my 4th but DANG , how quickly we forget what havoc a itty bitty tiny weenie toddler can cause! she Can open the front screen door and go out! she does this and say BYEEE as she goes!! i can't leave the door open anymore!! she can open my dresser drawers and loves to put on my underwear or tank tops!

ok now for pics from our trip to disney! we had a ton of fun!
train station
banana on the train
sleeping on the train
in a line
hot and tired in the ergo
wanting to get down and walk away
we actually used the play pen! lol it was a life saver in the villa!
the whole family
rainforest cafe
Caroline loved the its a small world ride!
sleeping


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan's still working on those molars and canines. I think I feel one point in the upper right. Oy.

But the awesome news is this: I've managed to sneak away during the last two naps! Ronan has only slept decently while accompanied--since birth. Last night, I didn't really want him to nap at 5:30pm (he drifted off before dinner), so I got up to do some party prep. He slept until 7!! And he woke up happy, not angry and betrayed--which is how he's always reacted after awakening and finding himself alone.

Today, I crept off after he'd napped for an hour (I had more party stuff to do). He slept for another hour!







:

I usually use his naptimes to surf online, but it's good to know I can go do laundry or work in the kitchen. It's not been a hardship, but it's nice to have more options, y'know?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

man, i sounded a bit harsh about zenon teething earlier... it was such a frustrating day since he's normally very independent









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
We're finally teething again here, too! These babies all log on in the middle of the night to coordinate milestones and teething I guess!

Sophie napped for over three hours this afternoon. That's what I get for her actually being asleep by 9pm last night, I guess! She's been really picky in her high chair today and yesterday, but now she's gleefully eating frozen corn off the computer table!









i love long naps every now and then--zenon took a long one today.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I think Romi is teething too, so add me to the club!! But ever since I gave up on reducing night feedings, I've had a better time. She'll nurse 2-3 times a night still, but it's better than letting her shriek in Nico's arms for 30 minutes..

We rode our bikes to this cool park earlier this evening and she was adorable!! She was on my bike and saying "papa" over and over and when Nico would ride up besides me, she'd point at him and shriek "papaaaaa!!!" and would giggle. It was so adorable.

cute! i love when they say papa...zenon only says daaaaa even though adam is papa. she sounds so sweet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I posted this in Family Bed & Nighttime Parenting a few days ago:
_
Bedtime is great but then she's UP for hours!
Just look at what time I am posting this! [It was 3:12 a.m.]

_
_
_
_
big big







oh mama--that sounds rough!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
No teething here! (crossed fingers) I'll happily avoid that club for awhile.

Tomorrow my brother is getting married. There are 5 kids under 4 in the wedding- which is outside on a rock cliff- so it should be interesting. Evangeline and her cousin 5 mos older are flower girls, and they are wearing glorified, halter-style tutus. It's hilarious. Axel is a ring bearer. It's going to be fun and stressful.

Hopefully tonight is good! (for everyone!)

that sounds like fun (minus the rock cliff!) i bet all the kids will look adorable!! picture pictures !







have fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Hi everyone!! its August! Caroline just turned 15 months old! she has all her teeth, some aren't all the way threw but they are all there! she is still saying same old words not much new. she has her check up next week, i can't wait to see how tall she is! i think she is 21 lbs. she gets IN TO EVERYTHING! i knew they did her being my 4th but DANG , how quickly we forget what havoc a itty bitty tiny weenie toddler can cause! she Can open the front screen door and go out! she does this and say BYEEE as she goes!! i can't leave the door open anymore!! she can open my dresser drawers and loves to put on my underwear or tank tops!

ok now for pics from our trip to disney! we had a ton of fun!
train station
banana on the train
sleeping on the train
in a line
hot and tired in the ergo
wanting to get down and walk away
we actually used the play pen! lol it was a life saver in the villa!
the whole family
rainforest cafe
Caroline loved the its a small world ride!
sleeping

hehe--that's funny that she goes out and says byeee! zenon will grab something (like a lunchbox) and turn and wave and say bye. but he can't get the door open (though he'd like to).









great pictures! i love what a little person she looks like on the train seat eating a banana.







and the bending to get down...







and the family one is great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan's still working on those molars and canines. I think I feel one point in the upper right. Oy.

But the awesome news is this: I've managed to sneak away during the last two naps! Ronan has only slept decently while accompanied--since birth. Last night, I didn't really want him to nap at 5:30pm (he drifted off before dinner), so I got up to do some party prep. He slept until 7!! And he woke up happy, not angry and betrayed--which is how he's always reacted after awakening and finding himself alone.

Today, I crept off after he'd napped for an hour (I had more party stuff to do). He slept for another hour!







:

I usually use his naptimes to surf online, but it's good to know I can go do laundry or work in the kitchen. It's not been a hardship, but it's nice to have more options, y'know?

wow, that's wonderful! a huge break for you (haha--to do work, right??) but that's hard if you've always had to lay with him!_


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Thanks, Queen. I am a bit of a wreck, actually. I am exhausted, but when I go to bed I can't sleep because 1) I feel pressure to get to sleep immediately so I can get some sleep in before she wakes up (which, of course, has the opposite effect), and 2) I am anticipating her waking up. The only thing that keeps me going is that my thyroid med dosage is too high right now, so it keeps me functioning. Otherwise, I would be a bigger mess than I am. Unfortunately what time she goes to bed doesn't seem to matter.

She has been at this for going on 2 weeks now. Thank goodness I don't work outside the home and thank goodness DS is old enough to take care of himself so I can sleep in (when DD allows me to).

I just looked at the time and realized that I should get to bed. She will be up before too long. Nitey-nite.

This is really hard... my dd1 did this a few times a week until she was more physically active and then she started to sleep more soundly. Chloe also does this 1 or 2 times a week, but she's really active so I don't know what to do do about her, other than just hope that it ends soon. When she gets up it's usually from about 3 to 5 in the morning. Thank goodness we homeschool, cause I don't know how I'd handle the night shift with the baby and then get up and get my other kids to school.








Hang in there! This will end eventually!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Hi everyone!! its August! Caroline just turned 15 months old! she has all her teeth, some aren't all the way threw but they are all there!

Wow! Chloe has been stuck at just 6 teeth for months now. She seems to be teething a lot of the time but it isn't amounting to much. She'll probably get a whole fleet of teeth at once.

So has anyone tried camping with their LOs? We usually go every summer (late when it is less buggy), but my dh can't because of work, and I'm frankly terrified of trying to get a tent, fire and cooking going with an octopus toddler and no husband around... I think we'll wait until next year. Any brave mamas who've tried camping with toddlers?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I camped with DD1 when she toddled. It wasn't easy, but it worked. Pick a really slooow campground, so you don't have to worry so much about cars. Maybe try to bring/borrow a playyard? We have one of those huge Playyards. We put it around the tv/ect when she learned how to push all of the buttons.. I think bring it camping would be a lifesaver. Could your older two be on baby duty? I know Ari (5.5) is very good at watching Abby and yelling for me if I need to get her.

The other thing I would do would be to fully prepare meals for cooking. My Mom always makes a stew, and it is feasible to have everything put together and ready to cook it. If you have camping mama friends IRL, you can go together and share the cooking and baby watching.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

We went camping with Ronan a month ago It was awesome! I'm not sure I'd do it without another set of hands, though!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

so sad, mamas. i just heard today that a friend (k) from hs (haven't really talked to much since then) lost her little dd yesterday... she drowned. i guess k just recently had a baby, a little ds who isn't very old. her dd was not quite 2. so very sad. i've been on the verge of tears all night at work.









say a little prayer for them.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so sad, mamas. i just heard today that a friend (k) from hs (haven't really talked to much since then) lost her little dd yesterday... she drowned. i guess k just recently had a baby, a little ds who isn't very old. her dd was not quite 2. so very sad. i've been on the verge of tears all night at work.









say a little prayer for them.

Oh, wow...that is so sad!







: I will be thinking of your friend and her family. I can't even imagine. It makes me feel grateful for what I have. Especially on days when Micah is a handful.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

That is terrible.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh wow. How terrible. She and her family will be in our thoughts. I can't begin to imagine how horrible that must be...


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so sad, mamas. i just heard today that a friend (k) from hs (haven't really talked to much since then) lost her little dd yesterday... she drowned. i guess k just recently had a baby, a little ds who isn't very old. her dd was not quite 2. so very sad. i've been on the verge of tears all night at work.









say a little prayer for them.

Oh, that must be so devastating... poor little baby.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I posted this in Family Bed & Nighttime Parenting a few days ago:

So that's what we have been up to.







: Actually, P went to sleep two nights ago without nursing and without me. DH just rocked her until she went to sleep and put her down.

Ds used to do this, maybe she's going through a growth spurt. Hope it gets better soon, it is exhausting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
No teething here! (crossed fingers) I'll happily avoid that club for awhile.

Tomorrow my brother is getting married. There are 5 kids under 4 in the wedding- which is outside on a rock cliff- so it should be interesting. Evangeline and her cousin 5 mos older are flower girls, and they are wearing glorified, halter-style tutus. It's hilarious. Axel is a ring bearer. It's going to be fun and stressful.

Hopefully tonight is good! (for everyone!)

Hope it all went well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 

ok now for pics from our trip to disney! we had a ton of fun!
train station
banana on the train
sleeping on the train
in a line
hot and tired in the ergo
wanting to get down and walk away
we actually used the play pen! lol it was a life saver in the villa!
the whole family
rainforest cafe
Caroline loved the its a small world ride!
sleeping

Looks like a great trip. How did everyone do on the train?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so sad, mamas. i just heard today that a friend (k) from hs (haven't really talked to much since then) lost her little dd yesterday... she drowned. i guess k just recently had a baby, a little ds who isn't very old. her dd was not quite 2. so very sad. i've been on the verge of tears all night at work.









say a little prayer for them.

So sad.







How awful for her.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else just pooped out by 3 or 4 in the afternoon? I just had to take a little snooze on the couch with eyes closed and ears open. Maybe that's why the Brits have tea time at 4, a little pick me up. Maybe I'll make an iced coffee, yum. Max and Scarlet are having a sweet moment playing together.

I finally uploaded some pics last night, although I realized I didn't take any photos last month, I need to get the camera out again! Here the are.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so sad, mamas. i just heard today that a friend (k) from hs (haven't really talked to much since then) lost her little dd yesterday... she drowned. i guess k just recently had a baby, a little ds who isn't very old. her dd was not quite 2. so very sad. i've been on the verge of tears all night at work.









say a little prayer for them.

How horrible, having a baby drown is one of my worst nightmares.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Anyone else just pooped out by 3 or 4 in the afternoon? I just had to take a little snooze on the couch with eyes closed and ears open. Maybe that's why the Brits have tea time at 4, a little pick me up. Maybe I'll make an iced coffee, yum. Max and Scarlet are having a sweet moment playing together.

I finally uploaded some pics last night, although I realized I didn't take any photos last month, I need to get the camera out again! Here the are.

I am exhausted by then, but normally don't get to nap till DH gets home around 5, though if Desmond is still down at 2pm, sometimes I nap for an hour with him instead. Though to be fair, I know why I'm tired, first trimester growing a new person and all.

Cute pictures. I just updated my blog earlier this week and have some new Desmond pictures up as well.

In other news, Desmond has decided he won't nurse down for bed, so I now nurse him for 15 minutes or so at night and then DH lays with him for another 15 till he is out. This is going to make Atlanta fun, since DH is not coming with us, I figure if worse comes to worse I will make my Mom lie down with him.

Not much else going on here, DH and my 7th anniversary is Tuesday, my in-laws are going to babysit and we're either going out to dinner or a movie, we haven't decided yet, should be nice though, since Desmond has started to become a terror if he has to sit for more then 30 or 40 minutes at a time.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sophie had 2 pony rides last week. She is so cute when you ask her what the horsie says: neeeeeeeee!!!!

And she is starting to really love books. She can say book and brings them up. One night she woke up and dh couldn't get her back to sleep. So I grabbed her favorite "Good Night Moon" and read it to her. It was dark (thank goodness for memorization!) so I'm not sure she could even see the pictures, but it did get her mind settled to go back to sleep.

We are suppose to be trying to get her off the bottle. Every night I wimp out. Last night I was going to do it, but my ragweed allergies kicked in and I went to bed leaving it up to DH. Tonight is the night!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Anyone else just pooped out by 3 or 4 in the afternoon? I just had to take a little snooze on the couch with eyes closed and ears open. Maybe that's why the Brits have tea time at 4, a little pick me up. Maybe I'll make an iced coffee, yum. Max and Scarlet are having a sweet moment playing together.

I finally uploaded some pics last night, although I realized I didn't take any photos last month, I need to get the camera out again! Here the are.

man, i've been exhausted lately.
cute pictures! nice car and i love the one of max standing out of the window...kaylo always does that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 

Cute pictures. I just updated my blog earlier this week and have some new Desmond pictures up as well.

In other news, Desmond has decided he won't nurse down for bed, so I now nurse him for 15 minutes or so at night and then DH lays with him for another 15 till he is out. This is going to make Atlanta fun, since DH is not coming with us, I figure if worse comes to worse I will make my Mom lie down with him.

Not much else going on here, DH and my 7th anniversary is Tuesday, my in-laws are going to babysit and we're either going out to dinner or a movie, we haven't decided yet, should be nice though, since Desmond has started to become a terror if he has to sit for more then 30 or 40 minutes at a time.

hey, that's not a bad thing--not nursing to sleep.









happy anniversary! sounds like a nice night out! have fun.

oh and i just checked out your blog a couple of days ago...i love the chocolate face pictures.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sophie had 2 pony rides last week. She is so cute when you ask her what the horsie says: neeeeeeeee!!!!

And she is starting to really love books. She can say book and brings them up. One night she woke up and dh couldn't get her back to sleep. So I grabbed her favorite "Good Night Moon" and read it to her. It was dark (thank goodness for memorization!) so I'm not sure she could even see the pictures, but it did get her mind settled to go back to sleep.

We are suppose to be trying to get her off the bottle. Every night I wimp out. Last night I was going to do it, but my ragweed allergies kicked in and I went to bed leaving it up to DH. Tonight is the night!

that's neat that she loves books so much. zenon can't sit still through one yet.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
This is really hard... my dd1 did this a few times a week until she was more physically active and then she started to sleep more soundly. Chloe also does this 1 or 2 times a week, but she's really active so I don't know what to do do about her, other than just hope that it ends soon. When she gets up it's usually from about 3 to 5 in the morning. Thank goodness we homeschool, cause I don't know how I'd handle the night shift with the baby and then get up and get my other kids to school.








Hang in there! This will end eventually!

Wow! Chloe has been stuck at just 6 teeth for months now. She seems to be teething a lot of the time but it isn't amounting to much. She'll probably get a whole fleet of teeth at once.

So has anyone tried camping with their LOs? We usually go every summer (late when it is less buggy), but my dh can't because of work, and I'm frankly terrified of trying to get a tent, fire and cooking going with an octopus toddler and no husband around... I think we'll wait until next year. Any brave mamas who've tried camping with toddlers?

We've been camping a few times, and it's great, but I don't think I would do it alone. Someone mentioned bringing prepared meals, that would definitely make things easier!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so sad, mamas. i just heard today that a friend (k) from hs (haven't really talked to much since then) lost her little dd yesterday... she drowned. i guess k just recently had a baby, a little ds who isn't very old. her dd was not quite 2. so very sad. i've been on the verge of tears all night at work.









say a little prayer for them.

That is so awful







That poor family, they are in my thoughts...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Anyone else just pooped out by 3 or 4 in the afternoon? I just had to take a little snooze on the couch with eyes closed and ears open. Maybe that's why the Brits have tea time at 4, a little pick me up. Maybe I'll make an iced coffee, yum. Max and Scarlet are having a sweet moment playing together.

I finally uploaded some pics last night, although I realized I didn't take any photos last month, I need to get the camera out again! Here the are.

I have been so exhausted by 3pm, I've thought about taking a pg test!! But that is not likely the case (I think you need to dtd to get knocked up







) so I think it's just because our nights still suck.







: And now that Arlo is getting all four molars and I can see his eye teeth are starting to come too, it's been awful. He wakes so often and needs to be latched on constantly.

Off to check out everyone's pics now and to sub! I keep forgetting it's August already.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Cute pictures Tabrizia, Maximom and Ultimate!! I love seeing pictures of our toddlers, it's so nice to be able to witness their evolution.

Romi likes books too. She likes to control it though, and often has it upside down and refuses to flip it around!

Tired: add me to the 3pm tired club... And I'm definitely not pregnant.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi likes books too. She likes to control it though, and often has it upside down and refuses to flip it around!

Ronan is like this, too, but we've never read one of his books the same way twice. We make up the words. May not be the greatest for letter identification, but we're too easily bored by the actual text.









I know it won't work when he's older, so we're enjoying our creativity now.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I have to show you guys this pic
http://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos...19554_8136.jpg


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I have to show you guys this pic
http://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos...19554_8136.jpg

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!
















:







:







: these are just for Sophie, who is laughing at this little guy.

Just wait until they all get really into books. Sophie has been a book lover for months and months and we spend hours every day reading Green Eggs and Ham and all our Barefoot books and library books (I had to get board books from the library just to mix it up for my sake!). Whew! My new mama friend asked me how I fill the time (she's leaving her job to sahm full time) and I thought for a sec and then laughed when I realized I read all day long... right now Soph is headed to the book shelf going "booka booka" so I bet I'm going to be called into service soon... I have all these books memorized, it's so funny. I used to have swaths of Hamlet and Romeo and Juliet and Lord of the Flies memorized, from teaching them over and over all day... now it's But Not the Hippopotamus









krismarie, I am definitely saying a prayer for that family.
















That's awesome about Ronan napping alone! We are still trying to get to that place. We're focused more on napping earlier so she's not up until 10:30, ugh. So today I got her asleep before 1 (yay!) and yet she insisted on napping til 4! She's teething really hard and I bet she was just as worn out from that lousy night last night as I was. Oh well!

I feel I'm finally getting a good routine with her at THIS age for getting housework done. I used to clean so much when she would want to just be worn along for the ride, but lately it's been harder. We are finding new rhythms and habits now finally, I think. And while she hates for me to be in the kitchen, she allows me to sit and read on the couch a lot, which is nice







I just really had this vision of a life-centered life instead of SUPER child-oriented (per continuum concept) and yet I LOVE just hanging out watching her play, too


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I have to show you guys this pic
http://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos...19554_8136.jpg

Abby loved that picture and got mad at me when I finally closed it!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Just wait until they all get really into books. Sophie has been a book lover for months and months and we spend hours every day reading Green Eggs and Ham and all our Barefoot books and library books (I had to get board books from the library just to mix it up for my sake!). Whew! My new mama friend asked me how I fill the time (she's leaving her job to sahm full time) and I thought for a sec and then laughed when I realized I read all day long... right now Soph is headed to the book shelf going "booka booka" so I bet I'm going to be called into service soon... I have all these books memorized, it's so funny. I used to have swaths of Hamlet and Romeo and Juliet and Lord of the Flies memorized, from teaching them over and over all day... now it's But Not the Hippopotamus









A hog and a Frog cavort in the bog, but not the hippopotamus. A cat and two rats are trying on hats, but not the hippopotamus. A moose and a goose together have juice, but not the hippopotamus. A bear and a hare have been to the fair, but not the hippopotamus. Now the hog and the frog hurry out for a jog, with the cat and the rats in the new running hats, while the moose and the bear and the goose and the hare are doing their best to keep up with the rest, but not the hippopotamus. Then the animal pack comes scurrying back saying hey come join the lot of us. And she just doesn't know, should she stay? Should she go? But yet the hippopotamus, but not the armadillo.

I may have read that book just a few too many times... It is one of Desmond's favorites too, he just brings me books all the time and makes me read them over and over and over again, I've taken to hiding certain books when I really don't want to read them for the 45th time that day.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Though to be fair, I know why I'm tired, first trimester growing a new person and all.












Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
man, i've been exhausted lately.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

I have been so exhausted by 3pm, I've thought about taking a pg test!! But that is not likely the case (I think you need to dtd to get knocked up







) so I think it's just because our nights still suck.







: And now that Arlo is getting all four molars and I can see his eye teeth are starting to come too, it's been awful. He wakes so often and needs to be latched on constantly.

Off to check out everyone's pics now and to sub! I keep forgetting it's August already.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Tired: add me to the 3pm tired club... And I'm definitely not pregnant.

That iced coffee the other day really helped, btw.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I have to show you guys this pic
http://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos...19554_8136.jpg









I love it!

Gotta go, my other toddler is not listening again!







: Time for bed!!!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I've taken to hiding certain books when I really don't want to read them for the 45th time that day.

BTDT and still do. Abby is happy with most any book, but Ari has her favorites, which are not always my favorites. Plus, she can read well enough now that I can't paraphrase long books - she corrects me







so we have some books that will disappear until she can read them on her own


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I know I no longer post on this thread, but I wanted to share with you all that Wildthing & I met up yesterday & I caught the most adorable picture of our girls, and just had to share with you Mama's. Abbygail is on the right. Enjoy!!!
Hope everyone is doing well!!! debstmomy & wildthings 4/07 girls!!!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I know I no longer post on this thread, but I wanted to share with you all that Wildthing & I met up yesterday & I caught the most adorable picture of our girls, and just had to share with you Mama's. Abbygail is on the right. Enjoy!!!
Hope everyone is doing well!!! debstmomy & wildthings 4/07 girls!!!

CUTE picture! They look like twins!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I know I no longer post on this thread, but I wanted to share with you all that Wildthing & I met up yesterday & I caught the most adorable picture of our girls, and just had to share with you Mama's. Abbygail is on the right. Enjoy!!!
Hope everyone is doing well!!! debstmomy & wildthings 4/07 girls!!!

OMG! that is such a cute picture! The only April 07 babies Abby has met are Desmond and Quinn, and they were both months ago. She is more interested in other babies now. I should get my body in gear and go see people... but we are packing/moving now and I have been job interviewing when I get a chance


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

hey everyone!

Kris- soooo sad, I am definitely saying a prayer for your friend and her family.

Sleeping- not too bad, Johnny nurses to sleep around 9, I put him in his bed, he wakes around 11-12, nurses, I put him in his bed, he wakes around 5am, nurses and stays in bed with us...then he usually sleeps until I get him out of bed to take him to daycare (sometimes sleep through that lol).

Teeth- he is cutting his 2nd set of molars right now..ouchies!!! so he has quite a little mouthful...lol...hyland's are "snacks" lol

Ok, so, I really need to post some pics, but, have had no time to upload them (seriously, I'm lucky to get online once a day). But we'll do a verbal update









I went back to work FT hours ("PT" position lol) because we just weren't making it on DH's income, I found a REALLY nice home daycare for Johnny though...he loves it, he cries when we leave lol. She's seriously really great though she wears him, rocks him to sleep, is totally cool with CDing (her son is in PF's so she can handle anything lol). It really is going very well (though of course I'd rather be home).

Johnny has totally weaned off the bottle as of like 2wks ago (all on his own...he just started refusing it), so, I never have to pump for him again! YAY!! He still nurses TONS when he's with me.

He's EVERYWHERE LOL!!! He's picking up a lot of words in English and a few in Spanish, and some sign language (from his DCP). He's totally animal obsessed lol...he especially loves cows (I think because he went to a dairy farm recently and the calves were sucking on his hand...sooo cute!!!)

I think the PPD is finally stable--I almost increased my meds in the beginning of June when I started working FT again, but held off, and I feel pretty good again...so I'm thinking next week I might even be able to decrease slightly! YAY!

We have been TTC #2 for a few months now with no luck (not preventing--since Johnny's birth lol) I think it might be how much he's BF (even though my cycles are pretty regular)...so I guess it's just a waiting game...but, it's so hard not to be jealous of the people I know who are pregnant, especially my SIL who has a baby younger than Johnny and "didn't want" the baby she's 5mos pregnant with. Oh well...some day, right?

Hmm..and I'm trying to get back into school...I'm almost done!!!!!!! YAY!!!!

Ok, Johnny's nursed to sleep, I better put him down so I can make DH some dinner.

I think maybe I can keep up with this thread now...it looks a little slower lol!!!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
A hog and a Frog cavort in the bog, but not the hippopotamus. A cat and two rats are trying on hats, but not the hippopotamus. A moose and a goose together have juice, but not the hippopotamus. A bear and a hare have been to the fair, but not the hippopotamus. Now the hog and the frog hurry out for a jog, with the cat and the rats in the new running hats, while the moose and the bear and the goose and the hare are doing their best to keep up with the rest, but not the hippopotamus. Then the animal pack comes scurrying back saying hey come join the lot of us. And she just doesn't know, should she stay? Should she go? But yet the hippopotamus, but not the armadillo.

I may have read that book just a few too many times... It is one of Desmond's favorites too, he just brings me books all the time and makes me read them over and over and over again, I've taken to hiding certain books when I really don't want to read them for the 45th time that day.


















I try to hide them too but she often finds them or asks for them by name and gets all anxious









I am so glad to know I'm not alone on hippo duty!!!

UGH, I was editing right after posting this and then I accidentally shut the tab and lost it all. Anyways, check my blog for cute pics since I copied them in and then lost them, blah!

At least I'm caught up on reading the thread!







Hope everyone has a happy weekend!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i am actually staying caught up on this thread!! yay!
Caroline had her 15 month appointment today, she is 23 lbs and 31 inches!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Tired: add me to the 3pm tired club... And I'm definitely not pregnant.
Romi likes books too. She likes to control it though, and often has it upside down and refuses to flip it around!


cute









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I have to show you guys this pic
http://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos...19554_8136.jpg

that's a great picture!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Just wait until they all get really into books. Sophie has been a book lover for months and months and we spend hours every day reading Green Eggs and Ham and all our Barefoot books and library books (I had to get board books from the library just to mix it up for my sake!). Whew! My new mama friend asked me how I fill the time (she's leaving her job to sahm full time) and I thought for a sec and then laughed when I realized I read all day long... right now Soph is headed to the book shelf going "booka booka" so I bet I'm going to be called into service soon... I have all these books memorized, it's so funny. I used to have swaths of Hamlet and Romeo and Juliet and Lord of the Flies memorized, from teaching them over and over all day... now it's But Not the Hippopotamus










i wish there was more reading during my day--- just zenon pulling all the books off of the shelves again and again and again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
BTDT and still do. Abby is happy with most any book, but Ari has her favorites, which are not always my favorites. Plus, she can read well enough now that I can't paraphrase long books - she corrects me







so we have some books that will disappear until she can read them on her own









oh man--that would be horrible. i definitely love to paraphrase...especially with books like thomas where it's sooo wordy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I know I no longer post on this thread, but I wanted to share with you all that Wildthing & I met up yesterday & I caught the most adorable picture of our girls, and just had to share with you Mama's. Abbygail is on the right. Enjoy!!!
Hope everyone is doing well!!! debstmomy & wildthings 4/07 girls!!!

what a sweet picture! they _do_ look like twins!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

I went back to work FT hours ("PT" position lol) because we just weren't making it on DH's income, I found a REALLY nice home daycare for Johnny though...he loves it, he cries when we leave lol. She's seriously really great though she wears him, rocks him to sleep, is totally cool with CDing (her son is in PF's so she can handle anything lol). It really is going very well (though of course I'd rather be home).

that sounds like a great daycare situation! i have friends that dream of that kind of setting! how lucky for you (and johnny)









He's EVERYWHERE LOL!!! He's picking up a lot of words in English and a few in Spanish, and some sign language (from his DCP). He's totally animal obsessed lol...he especially loves cows (I think because he went to a dairy farm recently and the calves were sucking on his hand...sooo cute!!!)

man, i wish i knew another language to teach the boys... that's great that he is learning 3!

I think the PPD is finally stable--I almost increased my meds in the beginning of June when I started working FT again, but held off, and I feel pretty good again...so I'm thinking next week I might even be able to decrease slightly! YAY!

that's great!

We have been TTC #2 for a few months now with no luck (not preventing--since Johnny's birth lol) I think it might be how much he's BF (even though my cycles are pretty regular)...so I guess it's just a waiting game...but, it's so hard not to be jealous of the people I know who are pregnant, especially my SIL who has a baby younger than Johnny and "didn't want" the baby she's 5mos pregnant with. Oh well...some day, right?


bf seems to keep me from getting pg...or at least it did when i was trying for zenon. i'm not trying right now. it will happen when it's supposed to--that's what i believe!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

man, it's raining here _again_. every.day. i actually hung out laundry today b/c it was nice and sunny, only to come home to drenched clothes! lots of storms, lots of rain! many places in vermont have already beat their rainiest summer record.

not much else going on here. just feeling really behind with everything and feeling pressure to start putting up food.

been slow around here--how is everyone??


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi! Good here, just busy. We got Max into Tae Kwondo class and have been keeping him out of the house (too much video watching!), going to the park, swimming at the lake, county fair, etc. etc. Today I'm glad to stay put, it's exhausting taking the two out all the time, even with dh.

Looking forward to canning here, but everything is late this year due to the weird weather, and chickens pecking what I'm growing.







: We finally got them all in a pen and new coops built, but one or two always fly out.

Scarlet took a nose dive out of the car yesterday - has a big scrape on her head, but at least no huge bump or bruise today. She's pretty tough.







The boys are heading out to the hardware store, so it's naptime for Scarlet and some online shopping for me!









Welcome back, LilMomma!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, we're officially homeless! We closed yesterday and are here at mom's... and I got a job! Now we are 2/3 - sell condo (check), get job (check), but house (not check).


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Hi! Good here, just busy. We got Max into Tae Kwondo class and have been keeping him out of the house (too much video watching!), going to the park, swimming at the lake, county fair, etc. etc. Today I'm glad to stay put, it's exhausting taking the two out all the time, even with dh.

Looking forward to canning here, but everything is late this year due to the weird weather, and chickens pecking what I'm growing.







: We finally got them all in a pen and new coops built, but one or two always fly out.

Scarlet took a nose dive out of the car yesterday - has a big scrape on her head, but at least no huge bump or bruise today. She's pretty tough.







The boys are heading out to the hardware store, so it's naptime for Scarlet and some online shopping for me!









Welcome back, LilMomma!

ya, the rain is really not doing great things for the tomatoes. and that's the most important thing to can in this house. hopefully we get some drier, sunnier days. the chickens like the tomatoes here too...we actually gave our friends two hens that always got out and got the tomatoes--even after adam clipped their wings.







:

ouch! glad she only has a scrape! kaylo got stung by a bee on his eyelid two nights ago and it's still swollen tonight!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Well, we're officially homeless! We closed yesterday and are here at mom's... and I got a job! Now we are 2/3 - sell condo (check), get job (check), but house (not check).










woohoo!! finding the house is the fun part!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Mamas,

I haven't checked in here in a long time, and it's so good to hear that we're all going through similar stuff with our LOs!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
So I grabbed her favorite "Good Night Moon" and read it to her. It was dark (thank goodness for memorization!) so I'm not sure she could even see the pictures, but it did get her mind settled to go back to sleep.

I read Good Night Moon in the dark just a couple of days ago! I left out a line, though, and I couldn't figure out why the pages weren't matching up. Oops! Seamus didn't seem to mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
man, it's raining here _again_. every.day. i actually hung out laundry today b/c it was nice and sunny, only to come home to drenched clothes! lots of storms, lots of rain! many places in vermont have already beat their rainiest summer record.

I'm so tired of the stinkin rain! We did have two mostly sunny days this week. Was it sunny in VT, too? Seamus and I spent one day in NH with a friend, and it was so good to be out!

I've given up on using the laundry line.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
man, it's raining here _again_. every.day. i actually hung out laundry today b/c it was nice and sunny, only to come home to drenched clothes! lots of storms, lots of rain! many places in vermont have already beat their rainiest summer record.

not much else going on here. just feeling really behind with everything and feeling pressure to start putting up food.

been slow around here--how is everyone??

here too. It's been sooo wet. Is that why my tomatoes aren't ripening? I did, amazingly grow a cucumber though. I've NEVER been able to grow cucumbers in my garden and I've tried everything; sure enough, I ate one today. However, the weeds around the corn, zuchinni and cukes are CRAZY! I can hardly walk through it. I think my peas are done too, I haven't been able to keep up.









My house is a mess and my mw comes tomorrow. My sis is still here visiting so that's been great, but I'm feeling really behind too. The laundry is a disaster. I have a show this weekend and I'm slow on a commission. I've been napping in the afternoon with Axel, so that's taking up some time.

Koofie- where did you get a job? Good luck with the house hunting- hope it's fun!!

Kris, I'm sorry for your friend. That must be very difficult.









Nice to see some old faces around! I was just wondering if WildThing still came on MDC, she was pretty active in our ddc.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

We had a glorious and *gasp* sunny weekend!!! I was thrilled to have blue skies and warmth after all the rain. But today it's back to same old, same old, rain, cold, miserable







:.

We had a BBQ at our house over the weekend and it was lovely







:. Kids and adults had a great time and everything went fairly as planned. Liam is not the most social little boy, I'm starting to wonder about his social skills. He doesn't engage with other kids, you know? He gets really territorial and I often see him slap or push other kids who are coming too close. I wonder about it, dh thinks he's fine, and he is fine with us. Time will tell I guess?

Romi started giving kisses freely over the past week, noise and all! Big "muah's" all over the place, now I see why everyone here thought the phase was so cute, it really is the sweetest thing!







! She doesn't really talk all that much yet, but no worries here, I know she's fine.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Koofie- where did you get a job? Good luck with the house hunting- hope it's fun!!

I got a job in Howard County. Now we have a better idea of where we want to buy, so we just have to find a house w/i our budget


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
We had a glorious and *gasp* sunny weekend!!! I was thrilled to have blue skies and warmth after all the rain. But today it's back to same old, same old, rain, cold, miserable







:.

We had a BBQ at our house over the weekend and it was lovely







:. Kids and adults had a great time and everything went fairly as planned. Liam is not the most social little boy, I'm starting to wonder about his social skills. He doesn't engage with other kids, you know? He gets really territorial and I often see him slap or push other kids who are coming too close. I wonder about it, dh thinks he's fine, and he is fine with us. Time will tell I guess?

Romi started giving kisses freely over the past week, noise and all! Big "muah's" all over the place, now I see why everyone here thought the phase was so cute, it really is the sweetest thing!







! She doesn't really talk all that much yet, but no worries here, I know she's fine.

kaylo is very much like liam... very shy and rather aggressive with other kids. especially when it's on his own turf. he has a temper and has always been shy so i've linked his behavior with other kids with those things. zenon seems to be totally opposite and it still shocks me when he goes up to random kids and says (his only word)-- "hi!!" (i think it confuses kids too...he's big and looks much older than 16mo and he can say "hi" so well...they think he can talk!







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
here too. It's been sooo wet. Is that why my tomatoes aren't ripening? I did, amazingly grow a cucumber though. I've NEVER been able to grow cucumbers in my garden and I've tried everything; sure enough, I ate one today. However, the weeds around the corn, zuchinni and cukes are CRAZY! I can hardly walk through it. I think my peas are done too, I haven't been able to keep up.









My house is a mess and my mw comes tomorrow. My sis is still here visiting so that's been great, but I'm feeling really behind too. The laundry is a disaster. I have a show this weekend and I'm slow on a commission. I've been napping in the afternoon with Axel, so that's taking up some time.

congrats on the cuke! yes, the rain and cool weather is NOT good for tomatoes. but it's great for weeds.







:

hope you got caught up a bit...that stinks feeling so behind--and being pg doesn't help either... i always feel so tired and unmotivated in my first trimester.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Hey Mamas,

I'm so tired of the stinkin rain! We did have two mostly sunny days this week. Was it sunny in VT, too? Seamus and I spent one day in NH with a friend, and it was so good to be out!

I've given up on using the laundry line.

we had a couple of sunny days but there was rain too. thursday was our market day and it started out beautiful and sunny...but by the end of market it was raining again!

how was your move?? how is living on this coast going so far? i read bits of your blog-- i got a kick out of your writing.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
how was your move?? how is living on this coast going so far? i read bits of your blog-- i got a kick out of your writing.









The actual moving part was easy-- except saying goodbye to my mom; that wasn't easy at all.

I just feel really disconnected from my friends right now. I've made some new friends, but meeting new people is really tiring. I feel like Anne of Green Gables, waiting to meet my bosom friend.

I think I'm just bummed out right now because dh and the big kids have been gone for three weeks. I'll perk up again.

Seamus and I are going to Wenham today, on the coast. I'm looking forward to seeing the beach-- even if I have to see it through the rain!







:

I'm glad you like the blog. I started writing it for my CA friends, but I think more people in MA are reading it.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey ladies! We just got back from a 4 day camping trip. Probably the last of the season, since we're moving in 2 weeks and we need to get packing!
It was great, but the weather is sucking here too, lots of rain and not nearly as hot as it usually is in August.
Arlo had a great time at the beach. He was really easy going and just toddled around playing in the sand and hanging out with the bigger kids. He's got some words, but we have friends with a girl only 2 wks older and she is practically talking! It's so crazy...she repeats any words and her voice is so tiny still. Arlo does a lot of babbling and adds new words every once in a while, but mostly just incoherent babbling







:


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm visiting family in the Philly area.

I love DH's folks, but I'm kinda lonely up here during the day. DH telecommutes, so Ronan and I head out during the day to see new things. We went to the Zoo yesterday. And I didn't see a single other baby being worn or breastfed. And while I'm not getting in other folks' business about what they do, it just made *me* feel isolated.









Anyhow, it was kinda weird to not even see a Bjorn or a Snugli, y'know? It's an old zoo, too, and most of the buildings (and many exhibits) aren't easily wheelchair or stroller accessible. I had Ronan in the Ergo so he could see stuff and pushed my backpack around in an umbrella stroller (easy to lift up and down steps).

I just felt conspicuous. And while I don't mind being visible, I did feel lonely. And it's like that almost everywhere up here--the mall, the coffeeshop, etc. Maybe all the AP/NFL folks are off in a super secret NFL/AP sanctuary.

Oh, well. We've been to the Garden State Discovery Museum twice. Ronan really likes it. We have a membership to our little discovery museum back home and they have reciprocal admittance. That's cool. We're going to try the Please Touch Museum in Philly tomorrow.

Oh, and on a less mopey note, here's a pic of Ronan and his favorite things.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Oh, and on a less mopey note, here's a pic of Ronan and his favorite things.

Cute! Abby is into anything that is the dog's - toys, food, water


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arlo does a lot of babbling and adds new words every once in a while, but mostly just incoherent babbling







:

Seamus does a lot of incoherent babbling, too, and my FIL keeps asking me what he's saying.







I guess he thinks I understand because I respond as if I understand.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
I'm visiting family in the Philly area.

I love DH's folks, but I'm kinda lonely up here during the day. DH telecommutes, so Ronan and I head out during the day to see new things. We went to the Zoo yesterday. And I didn't see a single other baby being worn or breastfed. And while I'm not getting in other folks' business about what they do, it just made *me* feel isolated.









Anyhow, it was kinda weird to not even see a Bjorn or a Snugli, y'know? It's an old zoo, too, and most of the buildings (and many exhibits) aren't easily wheelchair or stroller accessible. I had Ronan in the Ergo so he could see stuff and pushed my backpack around in an umbrella stroller (easy to lift up and down steps).

I just felt conspicuous. And while I don't mind being visible, I did feel lonely. And it's like that almost everywhere up here--the mall, the coffeeshop, etc. Maybe all the AP/NFL folks are off in a super secret NFL/AP sanctuary.
Ronan and his favorite things.

I feel the same way here. I've never seen another person with an Ergo and only a few tiny babies in the bjorns. Seamus and I are quite a spectacle at the grocery store when I wear him on my back. So many people comment about it, too-- positive stuff, though.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Well, we're officially homeless! We closed yesterday and are here at mom's... and I got a job! Now we are 2/3 - sell condo (check), get job (check), but house (not check).










Wow, it's all happening pretty quickly, good for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

ouch! glad she only has a scrape! kaylo got stung by a bee on his eyelid two nights ago and it's still swollen tonight!

woohoo!! finding the house is the fun part!









Ow. Hope it's better by now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
here too. It's been sooo wet. Is that why my tomatoes aren't ripening? I did, amazingly grow a cucumber though. I've NEVER been able to grow cucumbers in my garden and I've tried everything; sure enough, I ate one today. However, the weeds around the corn, zuchinni and cukes are CRAZY! I can hardly walk through it. I think my peas are done too, I haven't been able to keep up.









My house is a mess and my mw comes tomorrow. My sis is still here visiting so that's been great, but I'm feeling really behind too. The laundry is a disaster. I have a show this weekend and I'm slow on a commission. I've been napping in the afternoon with Axel, so that's taking up some time.

Sounds like me, and I'm not even pg!







You'll catch up when you can.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

We had a BBQ at our house over the weekend and it was lovely







:. Kids and adults had a great time and everything went fairly as planned. Liam is not the most social little boy, I'm starting to wonder about his social skills. He doesn't engage with other kids, you know? He gets really territorial and I often see him slap or push other kids who are coming too close. I wonder about it, dh thinks he's fine, and he is fine with us. Time will tell I guess?

Romi started giving kisses freely over the past week, noise and all! Big "muah's" all over the place, now I see why everyone here thought the phase was so cute, it really is the sweetest thing!







! She doesn't really talk all that much yet, but no worries here, I know she's fine.

Sweet baby kisses, I love them!

We got Max into Tae Kwondo so he could branch out a little, socially. He's fine with kids and adults he knows, but is slow to warm up. Even tonight at Tae Kwondo class, he had a frown and his hands on his hips when we got there. He kept telling me he was "not in the mood" for it today.







. This is such a crazy learning time for our little guys, I figure it will smooth out after a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
I'm visiting family in the Philly area.

I love DH's folks, but I'm kinda lonely up here during the day. DH telecommutes, so Ronan and I head out during the day to see new things. We went to the Zoo yesterday. And I didn't see a single other baby being worn or breastfed. And while I'm not getting in other folks' business about what they do, it just made *me* feel isolated.









Anyhow, it was kinda weird to not even see a Bjorn or a Snugli, y'know? It's an old zoo, too, and most of the buildings (and many exhibits) aren't easily wheelchair or stroller accessible. I had Ronan in the Ergo so he could see stuff and pushed my backpack around in an umbrella stroller (easy to lift up and down steps).

I just felt conspicuous. And while I don't mind being visible, I did feel lonely. And it's like that almost everywhere up here--the mall, the coffeeshop, etc. Maybe all the AP/NFL folks are off in a super secret NFL/AP sanctuary.

Oh, well. We've been to the Garden State Discovery Museum twice. Ronan really likes it. We have a membership to our little discovery museum back home and they have reciprocal admittance. That's cool. We're going to try the Please Touch Museum in Philly tomorrow.

Oh, and on a less mopey note, here's a pic of Ronan and his favorite things.









I know how it is, I still get comments around my little town, "are you STILL carrying her around in that?". I actually saw one mama at the county fair with her babe on her back. We had a silent nod of appreciation for one another.







Love the picture!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
The actual moving part was easy-- except saying goodbye to my mom; that wasn't easy at all.

I just feel really disconnected from my friends right now. I've made some new friends, but meeting new people is really tiring. I feel like Anne of Green Gables, waiting to meet my bosom friend.

I think I'm just bummed out right now because dh and the big kids have been gone for three weeks. I'll perk up again.

Seamus and I are going to Wenham today, on the coast. I'm looking forward to seeing the beach-- even if I have to see it through the rain!







:

I'm glad you like the blog. I started writing it for my CA friends, but I think more people in MA are reading it.

i can't imagine moving away from family (hehe, i don't actually live by any! BUT it's so hard to leave them after a visit, i always think about moving back...i left when i was 20 and it was easy then







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hey ladies! We just got back from a 4 day camping trip. Probably the last of the season, since we're moving in 2 weeks and we need to get packing!
It was great, but the weather is sucking here too, lots of rain and not nearly as hot as it usually is in August.
Arlo had a great time at the beach. He was really easy going and just toddled around playing in the sand and hanging out with the bigger kids. He's got some words, but we have friends with a girl only 2 wks older and she is practically talking! It's so crazy...she repeats any words and her voice is so tiny still. Arlo does a lot of babbling and adds new words every once in a while, but mostly just incoherent babbling







:

sounds like fun! so cute that he wanted to play with the big kids. we wanted to go camping this summer, we usually do...but i think we might not actually have time. yea for packing! i bet you're excited to get into that beautiful house!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
I'm visiting family in the Philly area.

I love DH's folks, but I'm kinda lonely up here during the day. DH telecommutes, so Ronan and I head out during the day to see new things. We went to the Zoo yesterday. And I didn't see a single other baby being worn or breastfed. And while I'm not getting in other folks' business about what they do, it just made *me* feel isolated.









Anyhow, it was kinda weird to not even see a Bjorn or a Snugli, y'know? It's an old zoo, too, and most of the buildings (and many exhibits) aren't easily wheelchair or stroller accessible. I had Ronan in the Ergo so he could see stuff and pushed my backpack around in an umbrella stroller (easy to lift up and down steps).

I just felt conspicuous. And while I don't mind being visible, I did feel lonely. And it's like that almost everywhere up here--the mall, the coffeeshop, etc. Maybe all the AP/NFL folks are off in a super secret NFL/AP sanctuary.

Oh, well. We've been to the Garden State Discovery Museum twice. Ronan really likes it. We have a membership to our little discovery museum back home and they have reciprocal admittance. That's cool. We're going to try the Please Touch Museum in Philly tomorrow.

Oh, and on a less mopey note, here's a pic of Ronan and his favorite things.

cute pic! sorry to here about how isolated you feel... sometimes, if i feel like that, i try and think about it another way--like i'm "influencing" people to try out ap stuff.







i bet they are around somewhere...it's probably just hard to find em.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunabelly* 
Seamus does a lot of incoherent babbling, too, and my FIL keeps asking me what he's saying.







I guess he thinks I understand because I respond as if I understand.

I feel the same way here. I've never seen another person with an Ergo and only a few tiny babies in the bjorns. Seamus and I are quite a spectacle at the grocery store when I wear him on my back. So many people comment about it, too-- positive stuff, though.

i do that too! respond to zenon like he's not babbling. he seems to really like to chat when we sit down to eat.







that's funny that your FIL thinks you understand.

really?? not much ap action down there?? have you met any people around there through mothering?? i'm lucky to live in an area where it's not uncommon to see ap things going on. but where i'm from in michigan, i knew of no one into my parenting style besides the 2 friends that i still have around there. however, i've met several more on mdc rather recently! (including hanno's sil) they are around but pretty hard to find.








anyway--i hope that you meet some good mama pals soon! where are you in mass? how far from, say, brattleboro?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

We got Max into Tae Kwondo so he could branch out a little, socially. He's fine with kids and adults he knows, but is slow to warm up. Even tonight at Tae Kwondo class, he had a frown and his hands on his hips when we got there. He kept telling me he was "not in the mood" for it today.







. This is such a crazy learning time for our little guys, I figure it will smooth out after a while.


how does he like the tae kwondo? hehe, what little men... sounds like what dh would do too...i hear "Not in the mood" for any social thing. it seems like kaylo is at a point where he is testing out his social side. i've noticed him trying to do more things away from me....when i used to have to be at.his.side. all the time.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

btw, i emailed hanno recently to see how she's doing. she said kamrin still doesn't have a job but they are getting lots done on the house and they're doing well. she misses everyone!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Today we went to the Please Touch Museum in Philly. Ronan seemed to enjoy it. I think he'll really love it in a couple years. It's very close to the Franklin Institute, which also allows reciprocal admission. I might have to go back there tomorrow. THEY HAVE PIRATES!

I highly recommend checking out local zoos and museums and seeing purchasing a membership will allow you to get free/reduced reciprocal membership at other institutions. We're members of the little Virginia Discovery Museum in Charlottesville. That little museum is a member of the ASTC and the ACM. So when we travel, we can visit all sorts of museums for free! Plus, we spend lots of time at our little museum, which is perfect for toddlers and preschoolers. We can just hop in from time to time.

I'm also a member of the Philly Zoo, simply because we visit DH's family every other month or so. It's nice to not feel rushed at a zoo, because I know I can visit whenever I'm in the area! And the Philly Zoo membership also has a reciprocity program.

Basically, these memberships just let Ronan and I get out of the house and set off exploring wherever we are. (We also buy the National Parks pass each year.) And while the memberships do cost money, it's better than my other default--shopping.







(Okay, so the Nat'l Parks pass just sends me off on wild goose chases, er . . . hikes. But there are no places up here in NJ where I feel safe hiking with just the urchin.)

Anyhow, today was fun. At some point I will have to address the banana in my backpack. It self imploded.







:


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

One of my LLL groups did pics in honer of world BF week..

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche024.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche011.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche010.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche025.jpg

So...Thursday, I forgot to e-brake my car and it rolled into on SUV..they got a scratch, I got a dent and broken tail light (maybe more..not sure yet). t the same time that happened the car DH was driving with little Johnny shut down and started smoking which brought the fire department and everything...ughhh...so, I guess we are car shopping now.

On the bright side, work should be slow these next 2wks so I get to spend time with Johnny


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

We have internet!! Now to catch up...







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We have internet!! No to catch up...







:









:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We have internet!! Now to catch up...







:

hooray! welcome back!







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Today we went to the Please Touch Museum in Philly. Ronan seemed to enjoy it. I think he'll really love it in a couple years. It's very close to the Franklin Institute, which also allows reciprocal admission. I might have to go back there tomorrow. THEY HAVE PIRATES!

I highly recommend checking out local zoos and museums and seeing purchasing a membership will allow you to get free/reduced reciprocal membership at other institutions. We're members of the little Virginia Discovery Museum in Charlottesville. That little museum is a member of the ASTC and the ACM. So when we travel, we can visit all sorts of museums for free! Plus, we spend lots of time at our little museum, which is perfect for toddlers and preschoolers. We can just hop in from time to time.

I'm also a member of the Philly Zoo, simply because we visit DH's family every other month or so. It's nice to not feel rushed at a zoo, because I know I can visit whenever I'm in the area! And the Philly Zoo membership also has a reciprocity program.

Basically, these memberships just let Ronan and I get out of the house and set off exploring wherever we are. (We also buy the National Parks pass each year.) And while the memberships do cost money, it's better than my other default--shopping.







(Okay, so the Nat'l Parks pass just sends me off on wild goose chases, er . . . hikes. But there are no places up here in NJ where I feel safe hiking with just the urchin.)

Anyhow, today was fun. At some point I will have to address the banana in my backpack. It self imploded.







:

that sounds great! wish we had zoos and museums around here... we can check out a pass to ECHO aquarium from our library and i want to do that with the boys.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
One of my LLL groups did pics in honer of world BF week..

http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche024.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche011.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche010.jpg
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/f...laleche025.jpg

So...Thursday, I forgot to e-brake my car and it rolled into on SUV..they got a scratch, I got a dent and broken tail light (maybe more..not sure yet). t the same time that happened the car DH was driving with little Johnny shut down and started smoking which brought the fire department and everything...ughhh...so, I guess we are car shopping now.

On the bright side, work should be slow these next 2wks so I get to spend time with Johnny









cute pictures! sorry to hear about your cars... hope you get one of them going soon!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Before I attempt to catch up on here, let me just say something about my kid.

He can talk!! well...a little anyway. It just didn't seem to me that he was ever going to have any words but I guess we didn't see how his brain works. We started doing a few simple signs in the last month and he loves it. He'll often say the sign and the word at the same time like we do and then point. It's like he needed a symbol to put it together.

Here's what he has so far:
fish (sign and say 'dish')
milk/nurse (sign)
more (sign)
bird/duck (says duck and does sign for bird)
dad (sign and say)
dog (sign and say)
eat (sign)
ball (sign and say)
kitty (says ditty)
hey (says)
hi (says)
yes (says)
mama (says, when we ask what the sign for mama is, he signs milk







)
ok (says)
that (dat)
this (dis)
poop (says)
let me try (once only)
here you go (once only)
water (sign)
eh? (this is so not from me!)

Obviously, he mostly still babbles but he's working really hard at language and loving it.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

What is the sign for nurse? Abby gets "more" and "drink", but I don't remember what nurse is, and I'd like different signs for "nurse" and "drink".

Abby has gotten REALLY good at "Mommmeeeeee" when she'd rather have me and I am in the middle of something









Also, what are you doing for older siblings? "Ari" is just too hard for a baby to say.

Hanno - that is a LOT of words/signs! Abby is stuck right now, but she understands a lot, she just doesn't verbalize her response. We talk to her all of the time and tell her what we are doing, and she often shows she gets it - like going to the table when it is time to eat and going upstairs when we tell her we are going.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

We did the sign for milk, squeezing your hand like you're milking a cow, for nurse.

Hanno, that is indeed a ton of talking!

I had a big post a few days back and the computer ate it, but when I'm not hosting my parents and nursing a rum and coke







I will come back and retype it!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
What is the sign for nurse? Abby gets "more" and "drink", but I don't remember what nurse is, and I'd like different signs for "nurse" and "drink".

For us, "nurse" (or nummies, as we call it) is the opening and closing of the fist. For drink, we make a fist and then stick out the thumb. Pretend to drink from the thumb like a spout. I don't know how correct these are, but that's what my friends and I all used when DS and their babies were little.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a quick hello - and welcome back, hanno!

Scarlet is into everything and all over me today, she's driving me a little cuckoo. But I think she's getting her top eye teeth in now, so that's part of it. The other part is that she wants to do everything brother does and more. On a positive note, she did help me feed the chickens tonight, it was so cute, she actually got the feed into the feeder and didn't spill much. Now she's handing me books, oh I do love her so. She chatters away all day and now screams a very shrill shriek if Max takes something away from her, that drives her dad crazy.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah hasn't been verbalizing on his own all that much, but when he is in the mood he will mimick. Does that count, or is it only words that they use independently in the right context? Like, he will say "kitikitikiti" after I call my parents cat (kitty kitty kitty), but doesn't ever just point and say kitty. But, he does understand when I say let's go see the kitty.

He is however getting really good at following commands - when he wants to of course. But, he can follow things like:
-Put the book on the shelf.
-Where's Mommy's phone? (He goes to get it from where he left it)
-Put that back in the box.
-Can you put the blocks in the wagon? (While I am helping)
-Lay down, stand up, sit down, etc.
-Put that in the trash.
-Close/open the door.
-Shut the drawer.
-Where is your (insert whatever toy)? (He will find it)

I am amazed every day at what he grasps...ESPECIALLY since he isn't that verbal. He does say ball, ba-ba (water and sometimes milk), boo-boo (boobie), mama, ma-ma (nana), papa. Everything else is mostly mimicks, like fish, kitty, lizard, more, thanks, please, cheese (although he did say this one when he saw my camera today)....


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

So Johnny is sickie sickie sickie...he's had a cough and fever and rash since Friday...we actually took him to pediatrician today, who said just to do the same as we were doing except to give motrin more regularly because of his inflamed throat--poor guy.

I'm so glad I'm still BF him!!! He won't eat or drink much of anything else.

Hmm...talking...

He talks a lot lol...his latest thing is repeating everything we say. but he talks a lot on his own too, usually just 1-2 words at a time but he did say, "bah-oon [balloon] up high" today much to my surprise.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Before I attempt to catch up on here, let me just say something about my kid.

He can talk!! well...a little anyway. It just didn't seem to me that he was ever going to have any words but I guess we didn't see how his brain works. We started doing a few simple signs in the last month and he loves it. He'll often say the sign and the word at the same time like we do and then point. It's like he needed a symbol to put it together.

Here's what he has so far:
fish (sign and say 'dish')
milk/nurse (sign)
more (sign)
bird/duck (says duck and does sign for bird)
dad (sign and say)
dog (sign and say)
eat (sign)
ball (sign and say)
kitty (says ditty)
hey (says)
hi (says)
yes (says)
mama (says, when we ask what the sign for mama is, he signs milk







)
ok (says)
that (dat)
this (dis)
poop (says)
let me try (once only)
here you go (once only)
water (sign)
eh? (this is so not from me!)

Obviously, he mostly still babbles but he's working really hard at language and loving it.

that's so many words!! we've never tried signing... zenon just says "hey!" and occasionally mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Just a quick hello - and welcome back, hanno!

Scarlet is into everything and all over me today, she's driving me a little cuckoo. But I think she's getting her top eye teeth in now, so that's part of it. The other part is that she wants to do everything brother does and more. On a positive note, she did help me feed the chickens tonight, it was so cute, she actually got the feed into the feeder and didn't spill much. Now she's handing me books, oh I do love her so. She chatters away all day and now screams a very shrill shriek if Max takes something away from her, that drives her dad crazy.

















sounds so sweet...i love that she fed the chickens!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Micah hasn't been verbalizing on his own all that much, but when he is in the mood he will mimick. Does that count, or is it only words that they use independently in the right context? Like, he will say "kitikitikiti" after I call my parents cat (kitty kitty kitty), but doesn't ever just point and say kitty. But, he does understand when I say let's go see the kitty.

He is however getting really good at following commands - when he wants to of course. But, he can follow things like:
-Put the book on the shelf.
-Where's Mommy's phone? (He goes to get it from where he left it)
-Put that back in the box.
-Can you put the blocks in the wagon? (While I am helping)
-Lay down, stand up, sit down, etc.
-Put that in the trash.
-Close/open the door.
-Shut the drawer.
-Where is your (insert whatever toy)? (He will find it)

I am amazed every day at what he grasps...ESPECIALLY since he isn't that verbal. He does say ball, ba-ba (water and sometimes milk), boo-boo (boobie), mama, ma-ma (nana), papa. Everything else is mostly mimicks, like fish, kitty, lizard, more, thanks, please, cheese (although he did say this one when he saw my camera today)....

it is a fun time...where they learn more and more so quickly. i was just reading kaylo's baby journal and it was around this time that i noticed he understood everything that i said...even if he couldn't say much yet. i love this age.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
So Johnny is sickie sickie sickie...he's had a cough and fever and rash since Friday...we actually took him to pediatrician today, who said just to do the same as we were doing except to give motrin more regularly because of his inflamed throat--poor guy.

I'm so glad I'm still BF him!!! He won't eat or drink much of anything else.

Hmm...talking...

He talks a lot lol...his latest thing is repeating everything we say. but he talks a lot on his own too, usually just 1-2 words at a time but he did say, "bah-oon [balloon] up high" today much to my surprise.

hope johnny feels better soon! sounds yucky. i love bf when they are sick...feels like the best thing you can be doing for them.

wow, repeating everything? zenon seems very slow verbally. and three words in a row! that's great!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
For drink, we make a fist and then stick out the thumb. Pretend to drink from the thumb like a spout.

That's a good idea! We've been making the hand into a C shape and lifting it to our mouths, and Seamus won't use that sign at all. I think it's too abstract for him.

He won't use the sign for help, either (fist with thumb up on flat palm of other hand, lifting up both) maybe because it requires two hands?? So he just says, "uh, uh, uh," any time he needs help, which is driving me batty!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
I know I no longer post on this thread, but I wanted to share with you all that Wildthing & I met up yesterday & I caught the most adorable picture of our girls, and just had to share with you Mama's. Abbygail is on the right. Enjoy!!!
Hope everyone is doing well!!! debstmomy & wildthings 4/07 girls!!!

!!!!! What a beautiful photo


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I have to show you guys this pic
http://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos...19554_8136.jpg

That kid is so cool!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I updated my flickr


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Hanno!! Glad to see you're back!!







:

I haven't posted in a while cause we're doing media-free saturdays and we're limiting our online time on sundays too. Ever since then, Liam has been so much better behavior-wise, it's incredible!! And he and romi have been *gasp* kissing and hugging and even playing together!! I feel like the luckiest mom in the world lately.









As for talking, wow Hanno, Ion is quite the talker!! I'm with Kris on this one. Romi is not that verbal. She says hi, hello, dou-dou (soft - when she pets something) and maman. That's pretty much it. Liam was a late talker, so maybe it's in the genes??
I'm just glad that Zenon's keeping us company in the non talking dept







:

Love the LLL pictures, by the way, so sweet!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm back from Atlanta, Desmond and I had fun visiting my parents, but I didn't have any internet time. I have pictures to post and a video of him playing the piano, he fell in love with my parent's piano, which they told me I could have if I could get it moved up to Maryland (I think I'll pass and get one off Craig's List or something when the time comes).

We went out on the boat, which he had fun with and he loved going swimming at the pool as well. My parents were great and while we were at the lake house I would drop him off in their room when he woke up and then go back to sleep and they would take care of him during the morning, yay!

He was a bit horrible on the flight both there and home though, he screamed the whole way down on the way there and he screamed both up and down on the way home. I am so looking forward to the 15 hour flight to India







. Him having his own seat did help a lot though because he was content to sit in his seat during the actual flying parts of the flight which helped a lot.

Other then that he now has a bunch of cute things he does, he picks up anything that even remotely resembles a phone and holds it up to his ear and says "hi", it is so cute. He also covers his eyes with his hands and when you say where's Desmond he put them down. He has taken to calling me Baab (boob) rather then Mommy, which is not as cute, I would really prefer to be called Mommy then boob, call me strange and all.

Anyways it is great to be home, and online again.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I updated my flickr









cute photos! he looks so big now...i love the ones of him just standing and smiling at the camera









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hey Hanno!! Glad to see you're back!!







:

I haven't posted in a while cause we're doing media-free saturdays and we're limiting our online time on sundays too. Ever since then, Liam has been so much better behavior-wise, it's incredible!! And he and romi have been *gasp* kissing and hugging and even playing together!! I feel like the luckiest mom in the world lately.









As for talking, wow Hanno, Ion is quite the talker!! I'm with Kris on this one. Romi is not that verbal. She says hi, hello, dou-dou (soft - when she pets something) and maman. That's pretty much it. Liam was a late talker, so maybe it's in the genes??
I'm just glad that Zenon's keeping us company in the non talking dept







:

Love the LLL pictures, by the way, so sweet!

sounds nice...media free weekends! i love checking out mdc and facebook...







a lot. kaylo does act so much better when he's video/computer free...but i've been canning a bunch and "need" it sometimes!







again. that's great that they are really luvin each other now! i wish my boys were like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I'm back from Atlanta, Desmond and I had fun visiting my parents, but I didn't have any internet time. I have pictures to post and a video of him playing the piano, he fell in love with my parent's piano, which they told me I could have if I could get it moved up to Maryland (I think I'll pass and get one off Craig's List or something when the time comes).

We went out on the boat, which he had fun with and he loved going swimming at the pool as well. My parents were great and while we were at the lake house I would drop him off in their room when he woke up and then go back to sleep and they would take care of him during the morning, yay!

He was a bit horrible on the flight both there and home though, he screamed the whole way down on the way there and he screamed both up and down on the way home. I am so looking forward to the 15 hour flight to India







. Him having his own seat did help a lot though because he was content to sit in his seat during the actual flying parts of the flight which helped a lot.

Other then that he now has a bunch of cute things he does, he picks up anything that even remotely resembles a phone and holds it up to his ear and says "hi", it is so cute. He also covers his eyes with his hands and when you say where's Desmond he put them down. He has taken to calling me Baab (boob) rather then Mommy, which is not as cute, I would really prefer to be called Mommy then boob, call me strange and all.

Anyways it is great to be home, and online again.

sounds like a great trip...minus the plane ride! i'm dreading bringing zenon on the plane next week--he's such a little crazy man. i actually loaded up on snacks and suckers at the co-op to bribe him if needed.







:

hahaha baab! that's great! sorry...i know you'd rather be called mommy--but it's really cute!









summer is flying by! adam has been soooo busy that we haven't done a single family thing all summer--like go fishing, camping, to the beach...anything!







: at least the boys and i will have some summer fun when we head to michigan. i'm taking them to a concert tonight too...a celtic band. though kaylo doesn't want to go (he's just like his papa)


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys- just speaking up. I'm around and reading but not posting really, tired by the end of the day and I just don't feel like 'talking.' Nice to see you all- hanno welcome back! I've been busy, but it's slowing down!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi girls, glad to "see" you all. Scarlet had a fever last night so we got little sleep, but she had a great time running around in the rain tonight (clothed, then naked







), so she should sleep well.

hanno and kris - will you meet up again?

p.s. Max was video free today and I noticed a great difference in his behavior, so much better! We're cutting back, too. I do let him play computer games when I need some time, I figure at least he's interacting, not just sitting there watching.
















goodnight!


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I haven't posted in a while cause we're doing media-free saturdays and we're limiting our online time on sundays too.

That is awesome that you're having media-free time. Seamus and I don't watch TV, but I'm worried that he'll pick up on it from our big kids. Can't wait to get the TV in the basement!

I'm a bad example with my computer use, though. I would have a hard time with a computer-free day, but maybe that's why I should consider it.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

This week for some reason both Axel and Evangeline are waking up right when we get up. Sigh, I was treated to them sleeping in the past few weeks. It's so nice to wake up yourself, and have a little quiet time before you have to deal with them. Oh well, on with the day.

We do really try to limit our media here too, and some days are media-free. I do let them listen to tapes or cd's though, for a break. I used to find it made a big difference in behaviour, but not so much anymore. In the summer though, it is easy to limit it.

I think Evangeline is getting another tooth- she's got dark runny poops and had been whiny and clingy.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a copy of what I just posted to my local mommy group...

OMG--totally, had the scariest 5mins (that seemed like 10yrs) or my life...I'm surprised I'm not in the hospital for a heart attack.

I have a baby fence that goes all around my back deck and Johnny plays there while I cook dinner (the kitchen door opens to the deck). Well, today, it gets really quiet, so I go out to see what he's doing....the gate is moved and Johnny is NO WHERE IN SIGHT!!!! With my heart pounding glance around as I run to the front porch (we live on a busy street) and ask the neighbors if they have seen him; they haven't so they help me look all over th house, backyard, forest behind our backyard, I check with our next door neighbors because Johnny plays with there kids sometimes...everyone is looking and yelling for him. Just as I call 911 and the dispatcher says, "fire, ambulance, or police?" One of my neighbors says, "are you the boy we're looking for?" Johnny had gone up the fire/balcony stairs to the upstairs apartments (currently vacant) and was walking back down to her as if nothing had ever happened.

I have never been so scared in my life...and now my whole neighborhood must think I'm a horrible mommy.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

omg that is scary!!! i am so glad he is safe and sound now!!

hey btw LLL is having a huge picnic tomorrow at the park near the library where we meet! i hope you come!! i would love to see johnny and you!

Susan

QUOTE=LilMomma83;12013025]Here is a copy of what I just posted to my local mommy group...

OMG--totally, had the scariest 5mins (that seemed like 10yrs) or my life...I'm surprised I'm not in the hospital for a heart attack.

I have a baby fence that goes all around my back deck and Johnny plays there while I cook dinner (the kitchen door opens to the deck). Well, today, it gets really quiet, so I go out to see what he's doing....the gate is moved and Johnny is NO WHERE IN SIGHT!!!! With my heart pounding glance around as I run to the front porch (we live on a busy street) and ask the neighbors if they have seen him; they haven't so they help me look all over th house, backyard, forest behind our backyard, I check with our next door neighbors because Johnny plays with there kids sometimes...everyone is looking and yelling for him. Just as I call 911 and the dispatcher says, "fire, ambulance, or police?" One of my neighbors says, "are you the boy we're looking for?" Johnny had gone up the fire/balcony stairs to the upstairs apartments (currently vacant) and was walking back down to her as if nothing had ever happened.

I have never been so scared in my life...and now my whole neighborhood must think I'm a horrible mommy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is a copy of what I just posted to my local mommy group...

OMG--totally, had the scariest 5mins (that seemed like 10yrs) or my life...I'm surprised I'm not in the hospital for a heart attack.

That is the worst feeling in the world! Anyone who's been a mom won't think you're a terrible mom. Sometimes they wriggle away from us, and it happens to everyone.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Lilmomma- wow, your heart must have just been in your throat. I don't think anyone is thinking you're a bad mom, I'm sure they've all been through it too!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I would have had a feaking heart attack too. Don't beat yourself up over it; it's just one of those things.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

hanno and kris - will you meet up again?

That would be fun







I could get to Holland easily.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is a copy of what I just posted to my local mommy group...

OMG--totally, had the scariest 5mins (that seemed like 10yrs) or my life...I'm surprised I'm not in the hospital for a heart attack.

I have a baby fence that goes all around my back deck and Johnny plays there while I cook dinner (the kitchen door opens to the deck). Well, today, it gets really quiet, so I go out to see what he's doing....the gate is moved and Johnny is NO WHERE IN SIGHT!!!! With my heart pounding glance around as I run to the front porch (we live on a busy street) and ask the neighbors if they have seen him; they haven't so they help me look all over th house, backyard, forest behind our backyard, I check with our next door neighbors because Johnny plays with there kids sometimes...everyone is looking and yelling for him. Just as I call 911 and the dispatcher says, "fire, ambulance, or police?" One of my neighbors says, "are you the boy we're looking for?" Johnny had gone up the fire/balcony stairs to the upstairs apartments (currently vacant) and was walking back down to her as if nothing had ever happened.

I have never been so scared in my life...and now my whole neighborhood must think I'm a horrible mommy.

How terrifying! I'm scared just reading it.







I'm so glad he's safe in his mommy's arms.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi all. I haven't been on this thread before but have a babe born in April 2007 so thought I'd introduce myself!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
This week for some reason both Axel and Evangeline are waking up right when we get up. Sigh, I was treated to them sleeping in the past few weeks. It's so nice to wake up yourself, and have a little quiet time before you have to deal with them. Oh well, on with the day.

We do really try to limit our media here too, and some days are media-free. I do let them listen to tapes or cd's though, for a break. I used to find it made a big difference in behaviour, but not so much anymore. In the summer though, it is easy to limit it.

I think Evangeline is getting another tooth- she's got dark runny poops and had been whiny and clingy.









i wish the boys would sleep in a little...we go to bed together and get up together... no good alone time here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is a copy of what I just posted to my local mommy group...

OMG--totally, had the scariest 5mins (that seemed like 10yrs) or my life...I'm surprised I'm not in the hospital for a heart attack.

I have a baby fence that goes all around my back deck and Johnny plays there while I cook dinner (the kitchen door opens to the deck). Well, today, it gets really quiet, so I go out to see what he's doing....the gate is moved and Johnny is NO WHERE IN SIGHT!!!! With my heart pounding glance around as I run to the front porch (we live on a busy street) and ask the neighbors if they have seen him; they haven't so they help me look all over th house, backyard, forest behind our backyard, I check with our next door neighbors because Johnny plays with there kids sometimes...everyone is looking and yelling for him. Just as I call 911 and the dispatcher says, "fire, ambulance, or police?" One of my neighbors says, "are you the boy we're looking for?" Johnny had gone up the fire/balcony stairs to the upstairs apartments (currently vacant) and was walking back down to her as if nothing had ever happened.

I have never been so scared in my life...and now my whole neighborhood must think I'm a horrible mommy.

so so scary! i know that feeling though--and i'm sure most mamas/papas do...no one thought you were a bad mom! i'm glad he is safe and you didn't end up with police there too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
That would be fun







I could get to Holland easily.

How terrifying! I'm scared just reading it.







I'm so glad he's safe in his mommy's arms.

hmmm, if you can get to holland easily then we should plan something. my mum wants us to head up north for a couple days--not sure when that will be...maybe i can give you a better idea once i'm there









also, my friend who you gave bm to is due on the 27th! i'm hoping she doesn't have it until i'm there b/c then i'll be headed to the birth too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *megan sacha* 
Hi all. I haven't been on this thread before but have a babe born in April 2007 so thought I'd introduce myself!

welcome!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megan sacha* 
Hi all. I haven't been on this thread before but have a babe born in April 2007 so thought I'd introduce myself!

Hello, welcome aboard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is a copy of what I just posted to my local mommy group...

OMG--totally, had the scariest 5mins (that seemed like 10yrs) or my life...I'm surprised I'm not in the hospital for a heart attack.

I have a baby fence that goes all around my back deck and Johnny plays there while I cook dinner (the kitchen door opens to the deck). Well, today, it gets really quiet, so I go out to see what he's doing....the gate is moved and Johnny is NO WHERE IN SIGHT!!!! With my heart pounding glance around as I run to the front porch (we live on a busy street) and ask the neighbors if they have seen him; they haven't so they help me look all over th house, backyard, forest behind our backyard, I check with our next door neighbors because Johnny plays with there kids sometimes...everyone is looking and yelling for him. Just as I call 911 and the dispatcher says, "fire, ambulance, or police?" One of my neighbors says, "are you the boy we're looking for?" Johnny had gone up the fire/balcony stairs to the upstairs apartments (currently vacant) and was walking back down to her as if nothing had ever happened.

I have never been so scared in my life...and now my whole neighborhood must think I'm a horrible mommy.

I would be really scared as well, glad you found him safely. This is one of my fears with Desmond, he has no fear and will go anywhere especially if it involves climbing up something like stairs or ladders.

In other news things around here are going well. I updated my blog with pictures and such from our trip and a couple from before the trip. Been a pretty quiet week, though Desmond has apparently decided that since we got home, that 7/7:30am is the latest he wants to sleep, waaaa, I really liked our 8:30 wake up days. Today he was up at 6am, but fortunately DH is home since it is the weekend.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

So, we had a restless couple of nights followed by a horrible headcold of a night in which Ronan slept for three hours. He wanted to play outside ALL NIGHT LONG. Since I was pretty much incoherent on this third night, DH entertained him. Yesterday was horrible. But my sniffly boy fell asleep around 8pm after finally nursing (I was getting ready to clean the pump to ease the agony) for a good long while. And he nursed once or twice before 11:30, when we all moved into the bedroom. I turned out the light at midnight.

I woke up to a super happy (albeit sniffly) boy at 8:30am. Now, I don't always remember dreamnursing sessions, but I'm pretty sure he slept solidly.

I think that's the first absolutely full night's sleep I've had since two nights before he was born.







: Of course, now that I've had a full night's sleep, I'm able to know just how exhausted I really am.









I do hope he feels better soon, even if it means he goes back to waking a few times a night.

And what is with these summer colds? This is the second one he's had in six weeks! He's hoarse from screaming (stuffed up nose = hard to nurse = crankypants).









Now that I'm done kvetching . . . Welcome, Megan! Tell us about your kiddo!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Here is a copy of what I just posted to my local mommy group...

OMG--totally, had the scariest 5mins (that seemed like 10yrs) or my life...I'm surprised I'm not in the hospital for a heart attack.

I have a baby fence that goes all around my back deck and Johnny plays there while I cook dinner (the kitchen door opens to the deck). Well, today, it gets really quiet, so I go out to see what he's doing....the gate is moved and Johnny is NO WHERE IN SIGHT!!!! With my heart pounding glance around as I run to the front porch (we live on a busy street) and ask the neighbors if they have seen him; they haven't so they help me look all over th house, backyard, forest behind our backyard, I check with our next door neighbors because Johnny plays with there kids sometimes...everyone is looking and yelling for him. Just as I call 911 and the dispatcher says, "fire, ambulance, or police?" One of my neighbors says, "are you the boy we're looking for?" Johnny had gone up the fire/balcony stairs to the upstairs apartments (currently vacant) and was walking back down to her as if nothing had ever happened.

I have never been so scared in my life...and now my whole neighborhood must think I'm a horrible mommy.

YIKES! I would FREAK OUT! I'm so glad it turned out ok.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megan sacha* 
Hi all. I haven't been on this thread before but have a babe born in April 2007 so thought I'd introduce myself!

Hi Megan! Were you in our DDC or TTC? I remember you! Our babes are the same age.

In our news... We are buying a house! We finally got one, after losing several others, but this one is great. We went by today and showed Mom, Dad and Ari and Abby. Ari picked out her room and Abby's. There is a swing set in back and Abby used a big kid swing for the first time!

It is right across the street from an elementary school, a pool, and fields. It's on a corner lot on a somewhat busy street, but the front yard is fenced in. I'm SO excited!

Yesterday when I go the news I was at school, and feeling like crud - I had a 24 hour stomach bug and ended up leaving early, so it's really just now sinking in.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all!







It has been a while since I posted here, but I try to keep up with you guys. Lizzie has had a lot of medical stuff going on, so I've been crazy busy. It's nice to "see" what all you guys have going on. Can you believe our babies are getting so big?!?!?! I have been amazed at how much Lizzie is starting to do now that she is feeling a little better.

She still won't say mama or dada, but she will try and repeat anything that brother says (as long as she doesn't know we are watching). I love to sneak up and watch them when they don't know I am there.







I love this age!!!!

She is obsessed with music and dancing. It is soooooo funny. She definitely learned her dance moves from dad.









Congrats on the house Koofie! I know you guys have to be excited.







:

I feel like I am on vacation! Logan started kindergarten







, but I have to admit that I have enjoyed spending one on one time with Lizzie. She has no dr's appts. scheduled for 8 wks so I'm in heaven! We haven't been more than 3 wks since I was 5mos prego, so it is pretty exciting for us! Hopefully now I will have a little more "free" time to keep up with you guys!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
In our news... We are buying a house! We finally got one, after losing several others, but this one is great. Here is a link.

We went by today and showed Mom, Dad and Ari and Abby. Ari picked out her room and Abby's. There is a swing set in back and Abby used a big kid swing for the first time!

It is right across the street from an elementary school, a pool, and fields. It's on a corner lot on a somewhat busy street, but the front yard is fenced in. I'm SO excited!

Yesterday when I go the news I was at school, and feeling like crud - I had a 24 hour stomach bug and ended up leaving early, so it's really just now sinking in.

Congrats! Glad you found something that works for you, and it is great that you are moving to Columbia! I'm so excited for you and it looks like a great house.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Koofie- that house looks great! You must be excited! Why is the lot shaped like that?

welcome megan sacha!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Congrats! Glad you found something that works for you, and it is great that you are moving to Columbia! I'm so excited for you and it looks like a great house.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Koofie- that house looks great! You must be excited! Why is the lot shaped like that?

Thanks! We are sooooo excited! The lot is actually normal-shaped, and on the corner. Redfin has it wrong. The house is way at the back of the lot - the backyard is tiny, but with a fenced-in front yard we'll have lots of safe area for the kids to play. Sarah, I'll have to let you know when we finally get settled and Desmond can come over for a play date!

The hardest thing will be finding child care for Abby. Right now, she is staying with a friend of our family during the day (since it is temporary) and not only is she cheap, but she is happy to work with cloth diapers and doesn't care that Abby is not yet vaxed. So far I have not found anyone close to the house, and it is always more difficult with our "special circumstances."


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Koofie!!! How exciting!!! I was hoping the link showed pictures, but there are none, bummer







Looks great though & freaking HUGE








Question: what the heck is homeowner association fees?? Is that like a condo fee for a house? I was confused... Call me Canadian








You'll have to reinforce that front fence though, I could just imagine romi going through that in about a split second, crazy toddlers








Is it definitely yours? Wow







:

I'm leaving for 5 days... Going to the Mont-Tremblant park where we rented a super duper rustic cottage. No electricity, just propane. Wish me luck







:


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hey btw LLL is having a huge picnic tomorrow at the park near the library where we meet! i hope you come!! i would love to see johnny and you!

Sorry we missed it, I had to pick up my younger siblings right in the middle of the afternoon so I thought it would be too much driving...hope it urned out well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megan sacha* 
Hi all. I haven't been on this thread before but have a babe born in April 2007 so thought I'd introduce myself!

Welcome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
So, we had a restless couple of nights followed by a horrible headcold of a night in which Ronan slept for three hours. He wanted to play outside ALL NIGHT LONG. Since I was pretty much incoherent on this third night, DH entertained him. Yesterday was horrible. But my sniffly boy fell asleep around 8pm after finally nursing (I was getting ready to clean the pump to ease the agony) for a good long while. And he nursed once or twice before 11:30, when we all moved into the bedroom. I turned out the light at midnight.

I woke up to a super happy (albeit sniffly) boy at 8:30am. Now, I don't always remember dreamnursing sessions, but I'm pretty sure he slept solidly.

I think that's the first absolutely full night's sleep I've had since two nights before he was born.







: Of course, now that I've had a full night's sleep, I'm able to know just how exhausted I really am.









I do hope he feels better soon, even if it means he goes back to waking a few times a night.

And what is with these summer colds? This is the second one he's had in six weeks! He's hoarse from screaming (stuffed up nose = hard to nurse = crankypants).









Yep..that was us...we're just getting over it, glad you got at least one good night of sleep though.



koofie said:


> In our news... We are buying a house! We finally got one, after losing several others, but this one is great. Here is a link.QUOTE]
> YAY!!!! So glad it's working out and it looks beautiful!
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Mamas! It's me, nani! I've been so insanely busy that I can't barely even log into MDC.... but I just wanted to say hi and I'm delighted that the threads are still happening.
We've had a hard time financially, counting pennies, adding more to cc's and still hoping that things will turn around. Seems like we're not alone in this these days.
On the bright side, I THINK I will be unschooling our two daughters, though sometimes I believe I don't have the patience for it. The doubts are all in my head and I'm afraid of not having any me-time when I do that. Education and how we learn has been on the forefront of my mind. My dh hates public school and I grew up in Germany, in a very academic and strict school environment.

What is your plan for education?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I took my little guy white water kayaking today....(very small rapids though) and he loved it...I think someone got pics so if he sends them to me I will share







He also made his first s'more lol.

That sounds like a lot of fun, I'm thinking about taking Desmond next year maybe, though it might be a bit tough with the new baby, I think he would love it, since he loves the water. Glad you had fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani* 
Hey Mamas! It's me, nani! I've been so insanely busy that I can't barely even log into MDC.... but I just wanted to say hi and I'm delighted that the threads are still happening.
We've had a hard time financially, counting pennies, adding more to cc's and still hoping that things will turn around. Seems like we're not alone in this these days.
On the bright side, I THINK I will be unschooling our two daughters, though sometimes I believe I don't have the patience for it. The doubts are all in my head and I'm afraid of not having any me-time when I do that. Education and how we learn has been on the forefront of my mind. My dh hates public school and I grew up in Germany, in a very academic and strict school environment.

What is your plan for education?

Hi Nani, I know the feeling of counting pennies, fortunately we aren't that hurt by the economy at the moment, but any little thing going wrong could put us there.

It is great that you have more or less decided on your schooling plans. We plan to homeschool Desmond and his siblings, but I don't think we are going to unschool, I'm leaning more towards a Latin Centered Education type format, with a lot of math and Latin and letting everything happen as he's interested in it. I'll have to wait and see what his interests are as he gets older though, since the wonderful thing about homeschooling is I can change my plans based on his reactions and needs.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

LilMomma - glad Johnny is ok, they sure get away fast.

koofie - great house! Congratulations! What a great lot, I like that the house is set back.

doudat - where have you been? Have fun roughing it.









nani- I hear you on the pennie pinching, it sure sucks. Dh decided today that he is officially out of real estate - too many recisions on deals he's worked on for weeks.







On to something new and more lucrative.

People have been asking me about school for Max (4 and a half) and we plan on homeschooling. However, I may look into a homeschooling group, as I just don't feel like I have the energy to do it, and I think he would do better without Mom around the whole time - he gets so obstinate with me. I need a break, too.

Meanwhile, Scarlet keeps asking to go on the potty ("asking" = trying to get her diaper off and going to the bathroom door). Not quite there yet, but it will be sooner than brother came around to it. Thank goodness!

tabrizia - good plan on the focus of latin and math, these important lessons are being lost I'm afraid.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

welcome sacha and jocelyndale - hope Ronan is feeling better!


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:
It is great that you have more or less decided on your schooling plans. We plan to homeschool Desmond and his siblings, but I don't think we are going to unschool, I'm leaning more towards a Latin Centered Education type format, with a lot of math and Latin and letting everything happen as he's interested in it. I'll have to wait and see what his interests are as he gets older though, since the wonderful thing about homeschooling is I can change my plans based on his reactions and needs.[/QUOTE]

Latin centered? Wow! I had 5 years (!) of Latin in school.
Unschooling seems like so much less stress for me and SF has so many great resources that it should be easy to find a homeschooling group we can hook up with. I hope so anyway


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

sorry to jump in and post without catching up...
but i came to michigan to go to my friend's birth. she had a baby boy this morning...on her own birthday!







: i missed it by 10 minutes!







: due to the fact that my parents (who were going to watch the boys) both had to work and didn't think kaylo should go to the birth... another







: so by the time i got them to lend me a car and head to the birth it was an hour after the call (3 hours after labor started) and i missed it! but anyway...it has been a wonderful day playing postpardum doula, taking care of her two older girls and hanging out with the new baby.







i just knew i could vent to you all and you'd understand.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
sorry to jump in and post without catching up...
but i came to michigan to go to my friend's birth. she had a baby boy this morning...on her own birthday!







: i missed it by 10 minutes!







: due to the fact that my parents (who were going to watch the boys) both had to work and didn't think kaylo should go to the birth... another







: so by the time i got them to lend me a car and head to the birth it was an hour after the call (3 hours after labor started) and i missed it! but anyway...it has been a wonderful day playing postpardum doula, taking care of her two older girls and hanging out with the new baby.







i just knew i could vent to you all and you'd understand.









Oh WELCOME LITTLE ONE! I'm sorry you missed his grand entrance.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

We're planning on public schools, but I'm not ruling out homeschooling if he's miserable or left adrift in the public system.

My mother made sure I had plenty of supplemental learning material when I was a kid. And our family vacations involved tons of history, nature, and all sorts of interesting things. If our school system fails Ronan, I'm willing to take on the challenge myself, but I'm not ruling it out from the get go, unless we move somewhere with a truly pathetic curriculum.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

The homeowner's assc for the house is a kind of unique part of columbia (the city). the fees are expensive (ours will be $1200/year) but it provides things like parks, paths and other upkeep. The house is really cool. It is freakin' huge! We're happy that we found something we can live in comfortable when the kids get older, if we have more, ect so we don't need to move for a long time.

Pictures: http://picasaweb.google.com/koofiegirl/House

Also, schooling. We'd love to HS, but right now it isn't possible, so we'll do Ps for now... Ari started Kindergarten last Tuesday.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
sorry to jump in and post without catching up...
but i came to michigan to go to my friend's birth. she had a baby boy this morning...on her own birthday!







: i missed it by 10 minutes!







: due to the fact that my parents (who were going to watch the boys) both had to work and didn't think kaylo should go to the birth... another







: so by the time i got them to lend me a car and head to the birth it was an hour after the call (3 hours after labor started) and i missed it! but anyway...it has been a wonderful day playing postpardum doula, taking care of her two older girls and hanging out with the new baby.







i just knew i could vent to you all and you'd understand.









Congrats to your friend on her new baby boy, sorry you were 10 minutes too late to see it happen. It is great that you had fun playing postpardum doula and having fun with her family though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
The homeowner's assc for the house is a kind of unique part of columbia (the city). the fees are expensive (ours will be $1200/year) but it provides things like parks, paths and other upkeep. The house is really cool. It is freakin' huge! We're happy that we found something we can live in comfortable when the kids get older, if we have more, ect so we don't need to move for a long time.

Pictures: http://picasaweb.google.com/koofiegirl/House

Also, schooling. We'd love to HS, but right now it isn't possible, so we'll do Ps for now... Ari started Kindergarten last Tuesday.

Yeah the homeowner's fees are a bit higher then elsewhere, but we have lots of parks and amenities which are nice. We really don't mind them, some of the covenants on the the other hand (like what color we can paint our doors...). It is a great house, it is more or less what we want when we upgrade from our townhouse, we really want a yard, but I think it is going to be another 4 to 5 years before we move. On the plus side our townhouse is really nice so I can't complain too much.

Grats on Ari starting Kindergarten and the nice thing about Howard is we do have some of the highest rated public schools in the state. Columbia also has a really large homeschooling group, which I really need to remember to check out, since I am pretty sure they even have things for toddlers.

Oh and in me news I changed the name of my blog and updated it. It has a new web address and everything. I also have a few new pictures of Desmond up on it.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Oh and in me news I changed the name of my blog and updated it. It has a new web address and everything. I also have a few new pictures of Desmond up on it.

I like the name and I loved the third picture of Desmond in the dress - it was so cute to see his face with the dress on!

We have not updated our blog in forever - it is hard living here with Mom to do anything beyond the necessities. Mean ol' DH was able to stop by our house today AND he gets to go to the inspection tomorrow. Today was the first time he has seen it with lights on and he is very pleased - even though many of the updates to the house are older, they all look like they were "done right" without shoddy work or the like.

We close in less than two weeks and I think we found childcare for both girls - we will interview her tomorrow.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Speaking of homeschooling.....
I was homeschooled and got featured in our local newspaper 

I also bought a minivan today..I am so doubting my decision now though! I mean...I am going to have a REAL car payment LOL...ouch!!!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Congrats on the van, LilMomma!

I am reading regularly but I can't seem to reply except to the latest topics, so there ya go!









We are seriously considering homeschooling and school starting up has us thinking all about the issue again. We've got a long time before having to decide at least! I was reading Lies My Teacher Told Me (about how terribly skewed, incomplete, random, etc high school history text books tend to be) and I kept thinking... I can't send my DD to a school like this. I felt like it was only LATE in college I finally learned about the real world, and I remember feeling very aching and angry in high school, knowing but not knowing about things I could sense but no one taught me about... that's a long way off from K-6 school, but something to ponder....


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Speaking of homeschooling.....
I was homeschooled and got featured in our local newspaper 

Cool!

So what kinda minivan didja get?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

We interviewed for childcare and I'm very happy - we have daycare! She will watch both girls and get Ari to school. I think it will work out great. We went back to the house today and met our across-the-street neighbors again. They are very nice, and right now they are raising monarch butterflies - it was so cool to see the crystalis (sp) it is green with a gold thread halfway around the top. Really neat. I have pictures of the house, but they are huge and I have not had time to reduce them so I can post them. Of course, I've got a ton of work to do this weekend







so I may not get to it.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok, I got a few pictures up... pics


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Nice! You are so lucky to have those hardwood floors. And that basement is great!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Ok, I got a few pictures up... pics

That's awesome, Kelsi! Congratulations!!







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Ok, I got a few pictures up... pics


Nice pictures, I like your master bedroom, very nice. I'm glad you found childcare as well, I've heard it can be tough sometimes.

Not much going on here, Desmond slept in till 8am today! He is sleeping through the night from 9pm till about 7:30am now, which is so nice, he is sleeping in the big bed with DH, while I am in his room. We figure we'll transition him to his room in December, it just doesn't make sense to do it before that, with India and all coming up soon to screw all change up.

We're going to my in-laws today for a Labor Day barbecue which should be nice, my brother is coming as well, and it will be nice to see him since it has been awhile. Other then that we've been having a pretty relaxing weekend which is nice.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Tabrizia -- Did you get his room completed? I would love to see pics!

ETA: I am so jealous that Desmond is sleeping through the night. Micah still wakes up every 3 to 4 hours, if I am lucky. And towards morning it increases to somewhere between 15 minutes and and hour.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

kris - I forgot to post about your friends new babe, congrats! You must have been a great comfort to her, even if you missed the little guys entrance. Hope you're enjoying your visit to Michigan.

In other news.... Scarlet pooped on the potty today.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Tabrizia -- Did you get his room completed? I would love to see pics!

ETA: I am so jealous that Desmond is sleeping through the night. Micah still wakes up every 3 to 4 hours, if I am lucky. And towards morning it increases to somewhere between 15 minutes and and hour.


I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow it is all completed, though it does have some of my stuff in it at the moment since I'm using it to sleep.

To be fair, if I am in the bed with him he won't sleep through the night, he will sleep till about 5:30, but then he has to nurse, and sometimes he wakes at 3:30 as well. If I am not in the bed though, he doesn't have a problem. Having DH sleep with him solves the problem, and I really don't mind sleeping alone, DH snores, and I need lots of pillows, especially since I'm starting to hit that need back support when sleeping pregnancy point.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
In other news.... Scarlet pooped on the potty today.
















Micah pooped in the bathtub.







: That makes THREE times in a month!

But, yay, Scarlet!







:

ETA: Here is the September thread!


----------

